# Purebred or Mix?



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey everyone!

We are looking into fostering a "GSD mix" from one of our local rescues. We know that not everyone is a GSD expert and they often get deemed mixes, when in reality they are purebred.

This is our prospective and just looking for some insight on his breeding. He is 11 months old and has some GSD confirmation but his coloring seems off. Do White GSDs every come with cream?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

He is very much a mix, with low GSD content. I have never seen a German Shepherd resemble your lovely potential foster woof! His colouration is beautiful, though. Golden fur..


----------



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Probably a mix, but I wouldn't say definitely based off those pictures. I know I've seen some white shepherds with that golden brown tint mixed in. This dog just has a lot of it.

Do you have any other pictures?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I do see German Shepherd there.

Not sure what else, but some GSD for sure.


----------



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

@ Lucy Dog - No these are my only pics. thanks for the input!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Based on those pictures, I wouldn't rule out the dog as a PB. Where did he come from? Do you have any info about him?

I see a lot of shepherd in this one. Possibly PB, but also possibly mixed. It's really impossible to know for sure without a pedigree.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> some GSD confirmation


*conformation 

He looks mostly or all GSD, with, as others said, "off" coloring. He's very handsome. Imagine him black/tan and you can see why he looks mostly GSD!


----------



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> *conformation


haha, thanks! In my quest for confirmation, I got my conformation of letters off.
Great points!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks to me like he might have some lab in him somewhere - imagine those ears flopped over  

Either way, he's gorgeous! And so adorable - I just wanna hug 'em :wub:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Bundash said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2013239430079854732bcPsSR


I'm guessing there's some GSD in there too. (look at those ears!)


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

My GSD has that coloring. However this dog's face looks different than a purebred, so its likely he is mixed. Regardless, he is gorgeous.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It's hard to tell from those particular photos. The face looks like maybe a little Lab-ish but the angle makes it difficult to tell.

The coat color doesn't rule out GSD though! Although it is not common, it is not unheard of for GSDs to have coloration similar to that.
Examples, white GSD with cream markings:
































There are also cream or cream sable GSDs but I think they most often have a black muzzle? At least the ones I've seen did.
Example:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I would say he's a mix with a higher GSD content. If i were to picture my boy as a cream colored guy instead of black, he would look very similar. If i had to venture a guess, i would say he's a GSD mixed with some sort of collie. His muzzle seems longer like a collie but it could be the angle of the pictures. I've also seen cream colored shepherds like that before as well. Without better pictures, it would really be very tough to say in my opinion. he does look very sweet though.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like Lab/GSD mix to me. http://www.austingermanshepherdrescue.org/Foster_Dogs/2005/Ranger_Katrina/K-LabMix.jpg. Note there are two Lab types field and bench/show. He looks like he has field lab in him, I've seen purebred field Labs like him. The field Labradors are much taller and lanky compared to bench/show labs.


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks like a GSD pit bull mix to me.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 6, 2011)

Most definitely a mix, but 100% adorable! My best guess would be GSD/Lab mix.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Love his eyes... he looks like a great dog. Definitely looks like a lot of GSD in him, but he seems a little narrower--in head, muzzle, and chest--than most GSDs. Long, lanky legs, too. If I didn't know better, I would almost say some sighthound was involved. I really need to see his tail.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I think he definitely has German Shepherd in him, but I see a lot of Labrador as well. If I were looking just at his face and pictured him with floppy ears instead of pricked ones, I would say mostly Lab. I wish you had a picture of him standing so we can see all of his body.


----------

